# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Advertising bottles

## trinhhiep.camera

45 JPG | 2400X1700 | 8.85 Mb​[CODE]http://uploadbox.com/files/08KXEeMyDO



```
http://letitbit.net/download/de18bf672701/Advertising-bottles.rar.html



Nguồn: [replacer_a]
```

----------

